

Old startup designs - lachyg

I've got a set of old startup designs, a concept, a few mindmaps, etc that I'd love to get rid of. To someone that would be able to produce them into a startup.<p>The designs are of an exceptional quality, I really love them, and would hate to see them go, but I really need the money and I'd love to see someone produce them.<p>Here they are: http://pastebin.com/sW1PMknX<p>Would love your thoughts, and if anyones interested, I'd be happy to chat with you about the idea for hours :-)
======
wx77
For the sake of ease of use:

<http://pastebin.com/sW1PMknX>

Which contains:

<http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2058172/CJ/dashboard.jpg>

<http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2058172/CJ/jobs-search.jpg>

<http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2058172/CJ/jobs.jpg>

<http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2058172/CJ/people-search-results.jpg>

<http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2058172/CJ/profile.jpg>

<http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2058172/CJ/settings.jpg>

------
markhall
I agree that the designs look nice enough. I'm not sure exactly how interested
I am just yet, but can you provide some concept of what you were looking for
in terms of dollar amount? I may have a use for them with a current project I
am working on.

~~~
lachyg
Hit me up with an email (in my about)!

------
petervandijck
Looks nice enough, but if you don't believe enough in this idea to do it, why
would anyone else?

Sorry, but it feels a little like being asked to pay for leftovers of another
diner in a restaurant.

~~~
lachyg
It's not that I don't believe in the idea, I love the idea, I really do. I
just believe I'm not the right person to do it. Earlier in the year I decided
to look at myself, what I was doing and reassess everything. I decided I
wanted to pursue a few different things that I was better at, and things that
I was more passionate about.

I understand where you're coming from, but if someone was interested, I'd be
happy to spend hours brainstorming with them about how I would do it, my
ideas, etc. I definitely do believe in it!

~~~
petervandijck
Sharing ideas is great, it's just the charging for it that doesn't make sense
to me.

------
aymeric
Nice designs!

I am a developer and would LOVE to be able to have good web design skills.

\- What is the process you used for these designs.

\- Where did you take your inspiration from?

\- Did you use any color scheme tool to come up with your color palette?

\- Did your design progress from top to bottom or from rough layout to
polished design?

Thank you!

~~~
weesilmania
I think the inspiration came from quora.com.

